# ASUS Eee Netbook Not Turning On.  Help, PLEASE.



## NLAlston

Hello,

My wife has an ASUS Eee netbook that we bought, used, from a friend.  During my wife's last year of schooling this thins worked fine.  After the last semester, she put it in storage, until the start of this present Fall semester.  Upon taking it out of storage, we found that the unit would not power on.  The power light would show proper indication, but the screen remained black - save for a small, white,  blinking dash-mark in the upper left corner of the screen.

If ANYONE could steer us toward getting this thing working right, again, we would be MOST appreciative.  My wife needs it for college, and we can't afford anything else, at this time.


----------



## trewyn15

how long do you let it sit and charge?  with sitting that long you may need to let it charge for some time.

can you remove the battery and start it off just the power cord?

if that doesn't work you may have a faulty power cord.


----------



## NLAlston

trewyn15 said:


> how long do you let it sit and charge?  with sitting that long you may need to let it charge for some time.
> 
> can you remove the battery and start it off just the power cord?
> 
> if that doesn't work you may have a faulty power cord.



WOW, I really do appreciate this very prompt response.  'Didn't expect one so soon.

The unit has been charging for a good 3-4 hours, now, but the same thing is happening.  Also, I took your advice and removed the battery pack, and attempted to power the unit on, solely by the power supply connection.  Alas, no change.  That same little blinking dash-line is what I, yet, find presented to me.  

When we first bought this unit , from a friend, we knew that the power cord might be faulty - and it surely did prove to be.  We ordered another, from Amazon.com, and the unit worked fine for about a year (until put away after the last college semester).  Maybe it is, indeed, this power supply cord having gone bad, which means the ordering of another from Amazon.com.  I wish there was a local outlet to get/try one from.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Try taking the bottom cover off and reseating the RAM.


----------



## NLAlston

voyagerfan99 said:


> Try taking the bottom cover off and reseating the RAM.



I'll give that a shot.

Thanks.


----------



## NLAlston

voyagerfan99 said:


> Try taking the bottom cover off and reseating the RAM.



Well, I did try that.  But, no change.  So, maybe it IS the power cord.  At least I HOPE that is all it is.


----------



## Okedokey

Disconnect the power, and the battery.

Hold down the on button for 45 seconds.

Replace battery and power.

Try turning on.


----------



## NLAlston

bigfellla said:


> Disconnect the power, and the battery.
> 
> Hold down the on button for 45 seconds.
> 
> Replace battery and power.
> 
> Try turning on.




Thanks, BigFella.

I gave that a shot, also, but (again) there has been no change.  Allow me to try and describe what is being shown to me.  There is quite a bit on the screen that I am presented with, upon attempts at powering on, but the last three lines read as follows:
..............................
Please enter setup to To recover BIOS setting
Press F1 to run SETUP
Press F2 to load default values and continue
..............................

The second line (F1 Setup) gives me some settings that could be altered.  But any of my altered choices makes no difference.  The third (F2) line only presents me with that black screen, and the flashing dash line.


----------



## Okedokey

Go to F1 and in load default settings.  Usually a key will do that (F5 for example).

Then ensure the correct date and time is set.

Save and restart (usually F10).


----------



## NLAlston

bigfellla said:


> Go to F1 and in load default settings.  Usually a key will do that (F5 for example).
> 
> Then ensure the correct date and time is set.
> 
> Save and restart (usually F10).



BigFella,

I do apologize for taking so long in getting back to you, but I have been shouldered with SO much, lately.  In fact, I JUST got around to trying out what you suggested.

I went through that process, and found that the time was but about an hour off, and the date was seven days off.  Those elements were corrected, and I saved those choices after selecting the 'Load Defaults' command.  However, there was no change to be realized.  It is still acting the 'non responsive' way that it had been.  I then decided that I would try leaving the unit plugged in for a much longer period of time.  Just a few minutes ago I checked the charging indicator light, and it had indeed been changed from amber to green.  By this, it would seem that the charger is functioning as it should, and that there is (maybe) something else wrong.  I had thought that the battery might be bad, itself, but shouldn't the unit power on when married to a plugged in power supply - regardless whether a battery is good or not, or attached - or not?

This thing has me so exasperated, because my wife really needs it for school.  But I thank you for trying to help me with this matter.


----------



## Okedokey

Ok, nice work and thank you for the detailed responses, it makes our life easier   As far as Im concerned the obvious and annoying stuff has been tested (e.g. battery, psu, bios).  



*Please confirm you have the hdd plugged in and visible in the BIOS also.  Apart from that, remove all USB, optic discs, anything uneccesary and switch off any hardware (e.g. wireless adaptor) with an external switch.  Keep power connected however.  Also, if the original hard drive is found to be connected, and you have an alternative hard drive you can use, install it now.*

We can explain how to do either of the following that may allow you to access files, save them elsewhere and replace the harddrive and reinstall windows.  Too hard?  Take it to a technician.  OR do one of the following:


Install Windows on the spare HDD and use that explorer to navigate files and repair the other installation.OR
Boot from a Windows ISO (just a DVD created from a download), and create a new partition, install windows again, nagigate files and repair from there.

If you have a spare hdd go 1, if not do 2.

Official(and legal) Microsoft ISO for Windows 7 found here.

Burn that to a DVD, boot with the DVD in the drive and use the menu options to create, and install a new windows installation.

Just my ideas.

If that all fails you need to take it to a computer technician.  They will pick you're a noob, so post invoice on this site for us to consider if you want.


----------



## NLAlston

bigfellla said:


> [*]Install Windows on the spare HDD and use that explorer to navigate files and repair the other installation.OR
> [*]Boot from a Windows ISO (just a DVD created from a download), and create a new partition, install windows again, nagigate files and repair from there.
> [/LIST]
> 
> If you have a spare hdd go 1, if not do 2.
> 
> Official(and legal) Microsoft ISO for Windows 7 found here.
> 
> Burn that to a DVD, boot with the DVD in the drive and use the menu options to create, and install a new windows installation.
> 
> Just my ideas.
> 
> If that all fails you need to take it to a computer technician.  They will pick you're a noob, so post invoice on this site for us to consider if you want.



Bigfellla,

You have been a HUGE help, friend.

It turned out that I wasn't able to utilize the OS software that you'd linked me to.  It was 64bit and, on top of that, I am near certain that Win7 might have been a bit too muscular for this little lightweight unit .  But your suggestion lead me to trying another OS on it, anyway.  I got hold of an XP OS disk and, sure enough, life was brought back to this netbook.  Everything seems to be just fine with it, save for one thing:  Internet connectivity.

I have been up all night, attempting to find out why this is an issue.  Before we put this unit up there were no issues, whatsoever, with it getting online.  But I'll work that out, somehow.  Right now, I am over the biggest hurdle.  And that is because of YOU.

Thanks again.


----------



## NLAlston

I wanted to come back here and give the error message I receive, regarding my internet difficulties.  It reads as follows:
...........................................................................................................
*Network Diagnostics For Windows XP*

_Windows could not detect any wired of wireless network cards installed on your machine.  If you are connecting to the internet through your phone line using a dial-up connection you will need to contact your Internet Service Provider.  Otherwise please make sure that the network card drivers are installed properly. Or contact the manufacturer of your personal computer for further assistance._
..........................................................................................................

Our internet service provider is Verizon (FIOS), and I can't remember having anywhere even near the difficulties that I am being faced with, now.  I guess it may be an area where Verizon may be able to help me out.


----------



## Okedokey

You just need to install the chipset drivers for the machine.  These don't come with XP.  So if you have the original CD that came with the ASUS Eee netbook then use it to install all the drivers or on another machine go to the Asus website and get the latest ones. 

If that is all too hard..

On the ASUS Eee netbook please download and install PC Wizard (link in my sig) and run it.  Then go to FILE, SAVE as and click OK.  Copy the text out of that file into this thread.

If you have no other machine to get drivers off the internet, just tell me the exact model of ASUS Eee netbook .


----------



## yusha

I had the same thing occur with my Acer 5520 Notebook. The green charge light was on but when I pushed the power switch nothing happened. I did some research on the internet and this is what I did that solved the problem: just click and fast topup to your mobile. If you want recharge yyour mobile online by clicking here online recharge
 

I removed the battery and unplugged the power supply. I then held down the power button for 45 seconds. I then reinstalled the battery and the power supply and pushed the power button and voila it worked. I did have to try it a couple of times before it woorked but all is well now.

we can give you the best service from fastmobiletopup


----------



## NLAlston

bigfellla said:


> On the ASUS Eee netbook please download and install PC Wizard (link in my sig) and run it.  Then go to FILE, SAVE as and click OK.  Copy the text out of that file into this thread.
> .



Thanks.  following, is that copied information:
........................................................................................
PC Wizard 2012 Version 2.0
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: NLA
User: NLA
Computer Name: NLA-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate Professional Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1
Report Date: Tuesday 25 September 2012 at 13:19

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< System Summary >>>

  > Mainboard : Asus 1005HA

  > Chipset : Intel i945GSE

  > Processor : Intel Atom @ 1666MHz

  > Physical Memory : 1024MB (1 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )

  > Video Card : Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family

  > Hard Disk : Hitachi HTS543216L9SA00 ATA Device (160GB)

  > Monitor Type : 10 inches

  > Network Card : Attansic (Now owned by Atheros) AR8132 PCIe Fast Ethernet Controller

  > Network Card : Atheros Communications AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCIe)

  > Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate Professional Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (32-bit)

  > DirectX : Version 11.00

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## Okedokey

Ok, we are going to download and install the necessary drivers.  I suggest you save them for future use.

First

Go to the Intel site here, and run their automatic driver update function.  Install all necessary drivers it finds.  Then restart

Then


Download this to your desktop
Extract it using WinRAR or similar
Go to Device Manager
Right Click on Ethernet Controller (PCIe) (will probably have a yellow flag next to it) - there is a wireless and a wired adaptor, try both if it fails first time
Select Update Driver or Install Driver (whatever it says)
Select the option that allows you to choose your own driver location (not auto)
Point the installation at the downloaded and extracted folder
Restart

Then run Windows update.


----------



## NLAlston

The one piece of information that should be disregarded, in my previous post, is that of the operating system.  I had no restoration disk for the ASUS Eee unit, and had gotten hold of an OS solely for the purpose of determining how to rise above the problem.  With the present OS having been integrated there seems to be no issues with necessary drivers not being installed.  All seems to be well, and working as expected.

As it will undoubtedly be highly unlikely that I would find a restoration disk copy for this NetBook, the next order of business would be to purchase a Win7 Home Edition version.


----------



## Okedokey

*Back up all your files *then follow the instructions below.


Restart the machine
As it starts continuosly tap F9 - A recovery window will appear
Click on "Recovery"


----------



## NLAlston

bigfellla said:


> *Back up all your files *then follow the instructions below.
> 
> 
> Restart the machine
> As it starts continuosly tap F9 - A recovery window will appear
> Click on "Recovery"



Oh man - those last three steps are what did it for us, and I can't thank you enough for that.  It took a fair number of attempts to get through it, because the unit seemed to hang up at various points through the procedure.  But it finally acted right, and this thing is running like a champ.  Internet connectivity is also in the pocket, without my having to follow any of your earlier instructions.  I am assuming this is because you gave the blueprint for pulling back up the actual OS that this NetBook was embedded with.  

So (and on behalf of my college-student-wife) I wish to offer, again, a super huge thanks for aiding us in getting back on track with this little computer.  She REALLY needed it.


----------



## Okedokey

You're welcome


----------

